# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1С:Предприятие 8.2

## карина10

Помогите пожалуйста, нужна платформа  1С:Предприятие 8.2 и все остальное,что к ней нужно.:(

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

что мешает полазить по соотв. разделам этого форума?

----------


## yupsik

*Alex_7_7_7*,
можешь ссылочку бросить!!!
большое спасибо!

----------


## bvn_kam

пиши мыло. скину...      ps: не забываем говорить спасибо

----------

lenazaver (09.12.2011), Solar Ma (06.01.2012), Инночка-киска (25.06.2012), сергейыв (21.11.2012)

----------


## lenazaver

*bvn_kam*, и мне пожалуйста скиньте:
Помогите пожалуйста, нужна платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и все остальное,что к ней нужно.

----------

сергейыв (21.11.2012)

----------


## карина10

Скиньте пожалуйста нужна1С:Предприятие 8.2 платформа и все остальное,что к ней нужно. За ранее спасибо. karina.rmanenk@rambler.ru

----------


## Арман

1С для КазахстанаИ?

----------


## sergey80

Привет. Могу достать, пиши в личку.

----------

сергейыв (21.11.2012)

----------


## dmxxxxx

Скиньте пожалуйста нужна1С:Предприятие 8.2 платформа и все остальное,что к ней нужно. За ранее спасибо.
dm_kom@mail.ru

----------


## Алексей 163

вот она 8.2 http://letitbit.net/download/40635.4...%2529.rar.html

----------

benedikt777 (31.10.2012), ggst (29.05.2013), ilichpro (29.03.2012), Klimentius (05.07.2012), Ninel21 (30.03.2012), svaf (12.08.2012), vatruska (04.04.2012), Гульназ79 (16.05.2012), Марьям13 (11.08.2012), сергейыв (21.11.2012)

----------


## kb21

Скиньте пожалуйста нужна1С:Предприятие 8.2 платформа и все остальное,что к ней нужно. За ранее спасибо. ez081280@yandex.ru

----------


## Svetl@n@

Скачала эту базу, требует ключа, можно как-то этот вопрос решить, помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## an2084

Последняя версия платформы и все остальное,что к ней нужно(в 0HASP_DRV читать текстовые файлы).
Ссылка на скачивание                              Имя файла
http://depositfiles.com/files/7f1ostruw   0NE_C__8__2_15_301.rar

Переносная версия платформы, запускается с флешки (распаковать на флешку(ключ вшит))
Ссылка на скачивание                              Имя файла
http://depositfiles.com/files/z8omzkcw4   8.2.15.301_portable.rar

----------

garrypoter (31.08.2012), Kostyan_ (04.06.2012), Laygushka (30.05.2012), LoMazaR (24.05.2012), Ludmi1a (05.05.2012), MishaG709 (21.03.2019), nikur (22.05.2012), OleBur (25.03.2012), r2012 (09.05.2012), segabu (24.05.2012), Sisad72 (23.11.2012), smelt (25.06.2012), svaf (18.06.2012), Tankkk91 (10.10.2012), vatruska (04.04.2012), сергейыв (21.11.2012)

----------


## DIVX_GEVER

*an2084*, спасибо за 8.2.15.301 portable. Только как ей пользоваться с ноля (установка новой базы)? Мне нужна Бухгалтерия Предприятия. Как ее там найти? Шаблонов я тоже не могу найти. А при установке можно выбрать только тонкий и толстый клиент. Если в 7.7 (не портативной) была базовая версия, где можно было на халяву обновляться через интернет (судя по описаниям), то возможно ли это в 8.2.15.301 portable?

----------


## }{ASAN

Подскажите пожалуйста как можно обновиться до текущего релиза (у меня 3 запущенные конфиги):
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 (1.6.31.1),
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.14.5),
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая), редакция 2.5 (2.5.26.2)

----------


## sergey80

Привет. Скачиваешь обновления и поочередно обновляешь свою конфу. В 8-ке нельзя обновиться сразу до посл. релиза.

----------


## }{ASAN

Может у кого нибудь есть промежуточные обновления, Выложите пожалуйста не могу найти все ссылки старые

----------


## Виктор 36

К сожалению эта ссылка не работает!!! Скиньте пожалуйста нормальную... Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Гульназ79

*Алексей 163*, Запрашиваемый файл не найден. что делать?

----------


## Алексей 163

> *Алексей 163*, Запрашиваемый файл не найден. что делать?


Просили ? ловите ...

Технологическая платформа 8.2.15.315 от 12.05.12

Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows +
Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows +
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для Windows +

http://www.unibytes.com/z8nXk7fFNGcLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## MillyFom

Добрый вечер. Помогите найти 1С:Предприятие на платформе 8.2.13.202 и к ней на той же платформе ЗУП и управление торговлей. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Neytrin

Помогите пожалуйста, нужна платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и все остальное,что к ней нужно (Бухгалтерия предприятия)
neytrin@yandex.ru

----------


## Bobansky

Здравствуйте, подскажите, а  конфигурацию 8.0 не можете сбросить, буду премного благодарен. elizzaroff@rambler.ru
Весь форум перерыл, у меня  для программы ключ есть, а для конф. нет сломал, я имею в виду флэшку и по некоторым причинам ее восстановить не могу
.

----------


## Ninaugntu

Уважаемые господа! Помогите пожалуйста! Учет и расчет зарплаты ведется в конфигурации бухгалтерский учет 8.2. С 2012 года часть сотрудников - фармацевты (организация - аптека) по персонифицированному учету ПФР идут по льготной шкале, а директор и зам по общему режиму. Как в этой конфигурации установить это чтобы расчет взносов в ПФР шел автоматически? Заранее благодарю. Ред.конфигурации 2.0.36.4

----------


## ioio

Подкинте, если у кого есть "сервер 1С предприятие 8.2" io63@yandex.ru  или ioio@i.ua[COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Post added at 11:41 ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 ----------

----------


## *Людмила*

Добрый день! А если у меня платформа 8.2.14.519 и мне нужна 8.2.15, я могу воспользоваться вашей ссылкой? Ключ не потребует? (извините за тупость, я простой бухгалтер)

----------


## Алексей 163

Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.15.317 от 07.06.2012

Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows ->
Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows ->
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для Windows ->

Скачать  //  Зеркало

----------

*Людмила* (21.06.2012)

----------


## Valik_white

Не могу провести Документ, выбивает ошибку : Подождите, пожалуйста! Выполняется сохранение информации об ошибке для возможности последующего анализа! - никто из знакомых программистов незнает в чем проблема.
И 1С переустанавливал и платформу новую ставил..не помогает!!!Помогите кто-то!

----------


## *Людмила*

> Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.15.317 от 07.06.2012
> 
> Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows ->
> Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows ->
> Cервер 1С:Предприятия для Windows ->
> 
> Скачать  //  Зеркало


А обновление ВДГБ от 13.02.2012г. можно на Технологическую платформу 8.2 Версии 8.2.15.317 от 07.06.2012 поставить?

----------


## DMLangepas

можно.

----------

*Людмила* (21.06.2012)

----------


## diolkost

Скиньте пожалуйста нужна1С:ресторанный бизнес платформа и все остальное,что к ней нужно. За ранее спасибо diolkost@gmail.com

----------


## Инночка-киска

а можно мне на мыло скинуть, пожалуйста Innochka_kiska@mail.ru

----------


## Erlan7sk

Доброго времени суток. Очень прошу скинуть и мне 1С мне нужна торговля + склад. Заранее благодарен kot_7sk@mail.ru

----------


## Алексей 163

Технологическая платформа 8.3.1.531 от 03.07.2012 

Технологическая платформа для Windows ->
Тонкий  клиент  для Windows ->
Cервер (64-bit) для Windows ->

Скачать  //  Зеркало  //  Зеркало 2

----------

Valik_white (07.07.2012), Зелие (14.10.2012), Инночка-киска (14.08.2012)

----------


## nadyuchok

Здравствуйте.Не могли бы ссылочку скинуть 1С предприятие8.2. очень нужно,что то никак не могу найти.soldatkina81@mail.ru

----------


## leshqa

Есть 1С:Предприятие 8.2. Хочу чтобы было "1С: Предприятие Бухгалтерский учёт" :) Вроде бы как-то так. Но не могу найти нужную конфигурацию. Можете скинуть нужную ссылку на rufljke@gmail.com. И, если есть под рукой, мануальчик по установке :)

----------


## Марьям13

> вот она 8.2 http://letitbit.net/download/40635.4...%2529.rar.html


Это 1с 8.2 или к ней информационная база?

----------


## azprogs

всем привет, нужны обновления на 1с предприятие 8.2 для Казахстана хотя бы 2.0.2.10 и 2.0.3.14, а вообще точн оне знаю что может еще понадобиться, у нас 8.1 собираемся переходить на 8.2, если есть чем помочь, буду рад ссылкам, моя почта 052615@mail.ru

----------


## npa-da

помогите нужна 1с управление автопредприятием За ранее спасибо

----------


## npa-da

Объединённая конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.17.7 и Управление автотранспортом 3.0.18.1  

  при загрузке выдает ошибку  }: Поле объекта не обнаружено (СписаниеНДСНаРасходы)  
                                      ЭлементСправочника = Справочник_Менеджер.Списан  иеНДСНаРасходы.ПолучитьОб  ект();  

  ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬИ? ПОМОГИТЕ

----------


## Алексей 163

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Технологическая платформа 8.2.16.363 от 07.09.2012*

Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows ->Скачать || Зеркало

Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows ->Скачать || Зеркало

Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows ->Скачать || Зеркало

----------

asidora (22.09.2012), freetype (14.09.2012), serta (19.09.2012), Shvedova (25.09.2012), Новичок1 (30.09.2012)

----------


## Новичок1

*Алексей 163*,
там одна реклама

----------


## Marina12

Помогите пожалуйста, нужна платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.2, и все что необходимо. Скиньте ссылку кто-нибудь. kaza.ru@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## elpa

Очень нужен ключ к Конфигурации "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", редакция 4.3 Заранее спасибо

----------


## olexand

1С Управление рестораном для Украины, нужна конфигурация и обновление

----------


## Инночка-киска

> Очень нужен ключ к Конфигурации "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", редакция 4.3 Заранее спасибо


 ключи идут  обычно к платформам а не к конфигурации

----------


## Алексей 163

*ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.2.17.128 от 18.10.2012* 

Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows: Скачать > Зеркало

Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows: Скачать > Зеркало

Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows: Скачать > Зеркало

*ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.2.17.128 от 18.10.2012 (portable)*

Скачать > Зеркало

----------


## topalov

> ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.2.17.128


Эта версия выложена на офиц.сайте поддержки - только для тестирования.

----------


## roza-md

И мне скиньте пожалуйста нужна1С:Предприятие 8.2 платформа и все остальное,что к ней нужно. За ранее спасибо. roza-md@yandex.ru

----------


## lenusik

Доброе время суток! Скиньте пожалуйста нужна1С:Предприятие 8.2 платформа и все остальное,что к ней нужно. За ранее спасибо.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Попрошайки -> в соотв. тему.

И платформа и все что к ней нужно есть по ссылкам сверху.

----------


## Fredi37

Добрый день, уважаемые. Скиньте пожалуйста 1С:Предприятие 8.2. Буду очень признателен, заранее спасибо. bek.fredi@mail.ru

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Добрый день, уважаемые. Скиньте пожалуйста 1С:Предприятие 8.2. Буду очень признателен, заранее спасибо. bek.fredi@mail.ru


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%83-!!!/page41

----------


## vadimvad

Есть ли у кого конфигурация 1С  8.2 "Упрощенка"  установка?

----------


## сергейыв

Именно конфигурация не работает требует лицензию, хотя ключ стоит

---------- Post added at 03:16 ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 ----------




> Очень нужен ключ к Конфигурации "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", редакция 4.3 Заранее спасибо


Тоже мучаюсь ключ (флешка) есть, а конфигурация требует свою лицензию.

----------


## Лианелла

Помогите пожалуйста, нужна платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.2,для Казахстана  и все что необходимо. Скиньте ссылку кто-нибудь Valdivi@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Gloria2230

Добрый день, уважаемые. Скиньте пожалуйста 1С:Предприятие 8.2. и ключ.  Тот что есть не могу запустить. Пишет 1275 ошибка. Архитектура x86 для для Windows.Буду очень признателена, заранее спасибо.

----------


## vadimvad

ключ http://narod.ru/disk/65203393001.ff1...D0%B9.rar.html

----------

Gloria2230 (07.01.2013)

----------

